# Kestrel



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I was snooping around yesterday, checking conditions. This kestrel flew uo into a tree to finish s snack. I thought it was pretty cool:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Beautiful picture Jon. Was it in RAW?

.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Always. PP in Capture NX-D.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Nice photo!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I really like that photo. Thanks for sharing it.


----------

